# Looking for Firearm Related Events in Michigan



## Grim Reaper (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm looking to add events to the calendar for FirearmsAlliance.org. So any matches, shoots, firearms related events, etc. that are open to the public in Michigan would be greatly appreciated.

[email protected]


I would like to make this calendar a destination for the Michigan shooter.

Thanks
Steve


----------

